# Ergo infant insert- necessary?



## holz

DH bought me a new Ergo for our baby due in April- so excited! I was going to go ahead and order the infant insert, but a few reviews on Amazon said it wasn't really necessary- can you just pop a newborn into the Ergo without?

If it matters, I expect this baby to be big like DS was. I also have a Moby and plan on buying a ring sling, so the Ergo won't be my only carrier. I don't want to buy the insert if we're not going to use it for too long, but I also don't want to have to wait 6 months to wear the Ergo.

Thanks!


----------



## rookiemtnmama

I have the Ergo and infant insert and haven't used it as much as I thought I would...mostly just when hiking with my girl. If you have multiple carriers, I don't think it's really necessary. They say to use the insert until your little one is 4-5 months, but that really depends on the size of your baby and his/her development, and what you'll be doing with the baby in the carrier. I would suggest it if you plan on hiking regularly on uneven terrain with your newborn because they get jostled around a lot, but aside from that...not really necessary. All that being said, my baby would not have been able to be carried in the Ergo without the insert because she was a peanut, which, again, shouldn't be a real problem if you have other carriers. I ended up buying a ring sling because it was easier to get on and off for grocery store trips, around the house, etc. and I've used that much more than the ergo. I do have a feeling I'll be using the ergo much more now that she is getting bigger and holding her head more on her own. Hope this helps!


----------



## rookiemtnmama

Funny, I just noticed my profile pic is of us hiking in the ergo with infant insert


----------



## nstewart

I would buy it if it were me...

We got a ton of use out of the insert and DS wasn't a small baby (not huge either I guess, 7lbs 4.5oz). I used the insert until he was at least 5 months old, and I used it every time I used the Ergo, even around the house. I liked that it gave DS better support and I also found that it made the Ergo easier to use (easier to get baby in and out on your own). I tried going without when DS was maybe 3.5 or 4 months a few times, and he HATED it.

As an added bonus, I found that because the insert is so snuggly and holds baby so well, DS would often go right to sleep in the ergo!


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I hated the infant insert, and for me it was a waste of money. I just wore my baby in the ergo with a receiving blanket rolled up under her butt. Did that until she was between 3-4 months old. Then she could ride in there with out it.


----------



## brambleberry

I wouldn't try to put a newborn in the ergo without the insert for long periods of time - at least use a rolled up blanket as was mentioned earlier to keep her in a good "sitting" position. But even with the blanket, a lot of babies are going to have their heads above the back of the carrier and not have any head support. One word of caution, though, the infant insert is a giant thick quilt and it gets hot! If you are going to want to use it outside a lot in the summer you might just want some other sort of carrier for the first 4 months. A lot of people recommend the moby wrap for the newborn period.


----------



## TiffanyToo

The Heart to Heart insert is designed to properly support a newborn in the Ergo. As baby grows the outer shell of the insert can be separated from the base of the insert this makes it more useable longer and continues to offer support to baby.

I do agree it is a thick item and can be very warm.

For summer I would think about a Wrapsody Baby Bali stretch wrap (like Moby) it is more supportive longer than a Moby and lighter weight for more comfort to you and baby.


----------



## Thecraftaholic

I just plopped my little one right in there. She's about 8 lbs now, but it's so cold out, and the poor thing is so bundled up that no blanket is needed. She goes right to sleep in it. In fact, I'm wearing her now, as she seems to prefer sleeping on me


----------



## BlueSkyDay

Just for clarification's sake - the insert is needed to support baby's head (and body, I guess) until she's developmentally ready to hold it up on her own, so the size of the baby doesn' t matter. In fact a bigger baby probably has more need of the insert since her head will stick farther above the level of the carrier. (My babies were both big - 9lbs 7 and 8lbs 9. My second had no more need of the insert after about 4 months of age, though I still do a little holding of her head at times.


----------



## Hymanroth

My son was 8 lbs and I used a Sakura bloom

Sling at first, but at about 3 weeks I started using my ergo non stop. I literally had him in it any time we were out of bed (I'm a sahm) and I have the infant insert, but my son wouldn't let me use it. Maybe bc it was August and HOT??? He had excellent head control from birth and was very supported in between my chest and the ergo.


----------



## lilTexas

We use the insert with our Ergo and I am so glad we have it. It does give my DS better support and it's easier to get him in there. To me, it's faster to get him in the Ergo than it was the Moby which is great for soothing a fussy/colicky baby.


----------



## happy*mama

I would definitely buy the insert. I wish I had known about it when my baby was small. I waited to get the ergo because I knew a small baby could not be carried in the ergo, so I started using it when my ds was 6 mos. old. He was in the 95th percentile at the time. However he was 7lbs. 9oz. when he was born. I would have loved to use the ergo earlier and would have if I had known about the insert. I found out about it when I decided to buy the ergo when ds was 6 mos. I did also have a sling, but it did not give him the support he needed when he was very young, so until he was 6 months I held him with my arms all*the*time.


----------



## Megan73

I never bought an insert and didn't have a problem using the Ergo with DS2 after about four months when the Moby started getting awkward because his weight - he was a big guy even then - started stretching it out too much no matter how tight I tied it. I just froggied his legs and put a rolled up receiving blanket under him. I actually went to a local babywearing store to buy an insert and the owner told me it was a waste of money.


----------



## Erin77

I used the full Heart to Heart insert for a few months- maybe two- and then just the base, which comes out, for my son to kind of sit on, so he wasn't slumped too far in. I didn't need the insert at all after he was about 4 months old. I'd see if I could get one second hand (here in Hawaii, there are tons of Ergos and inserts on Craigslist all the time) because you might not need it long at all. I LOVE my Ergo and still use it daily for my baby, who's now 22 lbs and 15 months.


----------



## nstewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erin77*
> 
> I used the full Heart to Heart insert for a few months- maybe two- and then just the base, which comes out, for my son to kind of sit on, so he wasn't slumped too far in. I didn't need the insert at all after he was about 4 months old. I'd see if I could get one second hand (here in Hawaii, there are tons of Ergos and inserts on Craigslist all the time) because you might not need it long at all. I LOVE my Ergo and still use it daily for my baby, who's now 22 lbs and 15 months.


The bottom comes out??? I wish I'd realized that with DS!! Good to know for next time!! I also use my Ergo almost daily for my 24lb 17 mos old!


----------



## Erin77

Yes! I noticed it by accident! It is kind of pyramid shaped, but flat on the "tip" and slides out of the wraparound quilt-like part. It is good to take them apart if you need to wash the insert. I then got the idea to just use the base and it was perfect to keep him higher up.


----------



## Amanda Leigh

We never used one. We have two Ergos and both DH and I didn't like the insert. We just used a rolled blanket under their butts. They were both little enough that their heads were supported by the Ergo, so we didn't even need it.


----------



## Minalas

I had an insert and I used it for five months with DD, and about three months with DS. I thought it was worthwhile. But I did not use any other carrier or sling.
If you plan to carry your newborn mostly in the moby wrap and move to the Ergo once the child grew out of it, than it's probably not worth the money.


----------

